# she is a GREAT Purebred Husky, with a stand out personality Urgent GA Please CAll AC



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

E-mail from Tiffany

"I have PERSONALLY met Sheba, and temperment tested her. Sheba is a
med sized, (35 lb) BEAUTIFUL Siberian Husky! She has a great playful
temperment... a wonderful happy personality. NO aggression with basic
temperment tests including food. She was also good with other dogs.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sheba is such a great girl. She has grown on the Animal Control
Officers at Clayton County Animal Control. The captain came out in
the dog socialization area while we were evaluating her and commented
that she was a GREAT dog, with a stand out personality! He sees ALOT
of dogs everyday, and knows a true best friend when he see's one.
Unfortunately because Sheba came up + for heartworms, it is EVEN MORE
urgent that she get out NOW! Please call the animal control monday.
She is not showing any signs of being sick because of the
heartworms,... so it probably isn't an advanced case.

Officer Phillips has written a Bio on Sheba,
"I am a very sweet and loving girl. I was picked up running loose, my
previous owner did not take very good care of me, my ears have been
eatten up by flies and I tested Heartworm positive. I am in desperate
need of help or i will die. Can you PLEASE save me. I will have until
07-03-09 to find rescue. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal
Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low
cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at
the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug.
license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the
license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be
euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances.
All animals are considered urgent after their available date has
passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... "


Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684 --- PLEASE Contact Officer Tiffany Phillips MONDAY!
-- 
Tiffany Jourdain
SPAY / NEUTER / FOSTER / ADOPT
---------------------------
Project Paws Inc
501c3 Animal rescue
www.projectpaws

I am trying to figure out how to attach her picture.

Picture of Sheba on right column.


http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/06/june-27-2009-euth-alert-mattie-owner.html


----------

